# Anyone ever tried basswood?



## bobbydrake (Aug 10, 2009)

I have access to lots and lots of kiln dried basswood.  Anyone ever tried smoking with this?  I couldn't find it anywhere on the forums.


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 10, 2009)

I've never heard of it.  Sorry man.  Just bumping this for ya.  Maybe someone will be along who knows a little about it.


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 10, 2009)

I can't answer what it would taste like, But it's a fairly soft hardwood so I'd think it would burn fast. try it and let us know.


----------



## pignit (Aug 10, 2009)

I know it is used in carving because of its soft close grain. Not sure about the flavor but I would think that it would burn really quickly.


----------



## bobbydrake (Aug 11, 2009)

I guess when I get better at smoking and can differentiate the different flavors I will give it a try.  For now, I will just stick with the store bought mesquite and hickory.  When I do attempt it finally, I will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## hoser (Aug 11, 2009)

About all I can tell you about basswood Bobby, is that is has a low ingition temperature, and burns very rapidly for a hardwood. 
After doing a quick google, I found a company that actually has to issue an MSDS sheet because they sell something made of basswood. 
It might be ok, but seems to me you'd be tending the fire constantly.

http://www.kingsleymfg.com/KMFGStore...ock%20MSDS.pdf

Good luck!


----------

